# Aktion: Wasserzeichen ?



## braxter (17. Juni 2004)

Halli Hallo

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem:
Ich betreibe eine Internet Seite mit Party Fotos und bräuchte eine PS Aktion/Tutorial, mit der ich ein Logo auf jedes Bild rechts unten in die Ecke setzen kann.
Ich will die Bilder damit copyright schützen, eine Art Wasserzeichen also.... 

Gibt es da schon fertige Aktionen oder eine Tutorial ?

Danke für eine schnelle Antwort


----------



## DJTrancelight (22. Juni 2004)

Hi,

wenn es schnell gehen soll würde ich  2 Hilfslinien (1 horizontal 1 vertikal) in den unteren rechten Bereich ziehen damit du den gewünschten Bereich wo das Wasserzeichen auftauchen soll einkreist. Jetzt ziehst du dein Logo auf eine extra Ebene. Dann Doppelklick auf diese Ebene in der Ebenenpalette und probier einfach mal durch. Abgeflachte Kanten & Relief sind ganz nützlich.

Jetzt stellst du die Transparenz auf 30-40% (probieren ;-) )
Jetzt kannst du noch den Ebenenmodus auf "Ineinanderkopieren" "Nachbelichten" etc. kommt auf dein Logo an einstellen!

So und nun hast du praktisch deinen Prototyp den du für jedes Foto nehmen kannst.

Du mußt jetzt lediglich nur immer das Foto unter die Logoebene einfügen abspeichern und altes Foto raus neues wieder unter die Logoebene - abspeichern usw... Vorteil, das Wasserzeichen ist immer an der gleichen Stelle

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------

